# Belching & GERD



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I've been on Prilosec, Protonix, and now Nexium. Have been taking these meds for 1 1/2 years now, but lately I'm belching more after meals. Does this mean my reflux is getting worse, or is this common? I don't have chest pain with it, or the lump-in-the-throat feeling. Just a little more phlegm than usual and a few belches after meals. Anyone?


----------

